# Reptile/terrarium forums?



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Does anyone have any reccomendations for forums to check out in regards to setting up live terrariums?

I got my boyfriend a 65ish gallon terrarium and he wants to grow live plants in there and really create something striking. 

Please send me your suggestions!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

BC specific site - BC Reptile Club • Index page

TARAS site - The Alberta Reptile and Amphibian Society - Powered by vBulletin

ERAS site - Edmonton Reptiles Forum

I've noticed that people in Alberta are more into amphibians than here and planted vivariums, terrariums, etc...


----------

